# Another fix to the eheim skim 350



## kiddjam (25 Aug 2016)

My daughter's rubber band, thin and tiny, i wish the rubber comes in black or grey..



从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Gage Harford (26 Aug 2016)

Is this to prevent fish going in?  I love my eheim skimmer, it has one job and it does it very well.


----------



## Daveslaney (26 Aug 2016)

Dont get it either?


----------



## dw1305 (26 Aug 2016)

Hi all,





Gage Harford said:


> Is this to prevent fish going in?


<"Yes">. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (26 Aug 2016)

I designed my sumps overflows like that and always found loads of baby shrimps in my sump crawling around in the biomedia. I placed a small piece off coarse filtersponge on top as a cap. But still the baby shrimps sneaked in.. Quite a hassle to get them out again and back in the tank. They don't survive for long in the sump biomedia. Now i redisigned it with taking apart an existing filter inlet, took off that basket at the end and placed it upside down over the overflow, i was lucky it had the excact same diameter.
It solved the problem completely.. 

But @kiddjam i think i know these 15mm rubber bands you used, a friends daughter has bags full of it and knits them into wrist and neck bracelets and all kinds of stuff. They are pretty popular among the girls and see these bags with rubber bands solled everywhere toystores and even tankstations have them sometimes.. I know they also come in black and grey because she made a bracelet for me as well and it has black and grey ones in it.. Here is an example pic it has a black one, i asked her a few spare ones.  I kinda used them too for alternative purpose because these bands are pretty durable and flexible for their size.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (26 Aug 2016)

I only keep shrimp but by putting the skimmer on a timer 1hr on and 1hr off this's gives them time to get out when the skimmer isn't running


----------



## Daveslaney (26 Aug 2016)

I see never had that problem all my fish and shrimp are too big i guess.
I have mine on a timer to run all night skims the surface and aerates the tank too once the co2 is off.


----------



## Manisha (26 Aug 2016)

kiddjam said:


> My daughter's rubber band, thin and tiny, i wish the rubber comes in black or grey..
> 
> 
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk



You can buy these at Claire's Accessories in black & transparent ... if you've one near you?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Aug 2016)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> I only keep shrimp but by putting the skimmer on a timer 1hr on and 1hr off this's gives them time to get out when the skimmer isn't running


nice ideal


----------



## andyone (27 Aug 2016)

Don't fill your tank with loads of ferts and you won't need one retired mine.


----------



## Gage Harford (28 Aug 2016)

andyone said:


> Don't fill your tank with loads of ferts and you won't need one retired mine.



Because ferts cause surface scum?


----------



## kiddjam (5 Sep 2016)

Manisha said:


> You can buy these at Claire's Accessories in black & transparent ... if you've one near you?



Thanks manisha, just got some new black color rubbers... Looks much better in sync with the dark grey eheim tone 





从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## kiddjam (5 Sep 2016)

zozo said:


> I designed my sumps overflows like that and always found loads of baby shrimps in my sump crawling around in the biomedia. I placed a small piece off coarse filtersponge on top as a cap. But still the baby shrimps sneaked in.. Quite a hassle to get them out again and back in the tank. They don't survive for long in the sump biomedia. Now i redisigned it with taking apart an existing filter inlet, took off that basket at the end and placed it upside down over the overflow, i was lucky it had the excact same diameter.
> It solved the problem completely..
> 
> But @kiddjam i think i know these 15mm rubber bands you used, a friends daughter has bags full of it and knits them into wrist and neck bracelets and all kinds of stuff. They are pretty popular among the girls and see these bags with rubber bands solled everywhere toystores and even tankstations have them sometimes.. I know they also come in black and grey because she made a bracelet for me as well and it has black and grey ones in it.. Here is an example pic it has a black one, i asked her a few spare ones.  I kinda used them too for alternative purpose because these bands are pretty durable and flexible for their size.
> View attachment 89272



Thanks zozo, these rubbers are good for fixing anubias to pebble rocks too 



从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (6 Sep 2016)

Gage Harford said:


> Because ferts cause surface scum?


No, the surface scum is rotting oils and organics leaching from dying and poor health plants. Once you get your plants healthy and settled in you will get no surface scum at all, despite high light, high CO2 and high ferts levels.


----------



## zozo (6 Sep 2016)

ian_m said:


> No, the surface scum is rotting oils and organics leaching from dying and poor health plants.


Don't forget dirty filters..


----------



## HiNtZ (6 Sep 2016)

This is the sort of thing that bothers me about these big companies that make our equipment..... something so important, yet so trivial to implement hasn't even been considered.

I'd love to speak to the designer of that overflow pipe and ask "Why do you think it was more important to spend however long you did making the notches the shape they are, and not consider the livestock?"



ian_m said:


> No, the surface scum is rotting oils and organics leaching from dying and poor health plants. Once you get your plants healthy and settled in you will get no surface scum at all, despite high light, high CO2 and high ferts levels.



I've never looked back converting a marine tank to planted and keeping the overflow/sump. My surface is spotless


----------

